# Tivo Mini vs Mini Vox, what are the differences?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am looking to purchase Tivo Mini for use with my Bolt Vox.

Is there a difference between Mini as compared to Mini Vox. Other than the voice commands, the does the Mini Vox offer any other improvements?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

MoCA 2.0 vs 1.1


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Also 4K support, faster processor, more memory.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Water resistant.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

4K support, faster processor, more memory

Standard MoCA 2.0, same as BOLTs (vs MoCA 1.1 in earlier Mini models)

Gigabit Ethernet (vs Fast Ethernet in earlier Minis)

Only directly supports HDMI video output (lacks the composite and component jacks of the earlier Minis)

Optical digital audio output (rather than the analog stereo output available through the A/V composite jack of the earlier models)

Built-in support for VOX Remote (vs earlier models that would require a USB Bluetooth dongle)

The Mini VOX remote is identical to that of the BOLT VOX, whereas the remotes for the earlier Minis would be slightly or substantially different, depending on whether you're talking about a v2 or v1 Mini, respectively. (see this post for add'l info)

Remote Finder button

Simple orthogonal shape (rather than the cropped pyramid of the earlier Minis)

Back panel comparison:












​


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Gluten free.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Water resistant.


Chuckle. Actually true, at least relatively, what with the Mini VOX having a solid upper shell, rather than the mesh venting atop the earlier Minis.


----------



## gsnassif (Jul 25, 2017)

atomarchio said:


> I am looking to purchase Tivo Mini for use with my Bolt Vox.
> 
> Is there a difference between Mini as compared to Mini Vox. Other than the voice commands, the does the Mini Vox offer any other improvements?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


I've been using Tivo Bolt with 3 mini's for about 2 years. Just bought a mini Vox. The difference in speed is worth it. I can't believe how much faster it is when opening up apps and loading PLEX videos. From the looks of other posts, it must be the MOCA 2.0.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gsnassif said:


> I've been using Tivo Bolt with 3 mini's for about 2 years. Just bought a mini Vox. The difference in speed is worth it. I can't believe how much faster it is when opening up apps and loading PLEX videos. From the looks of other posts, it must be the MOCA 2.0.


The Mini VOX *is* standard MoCA 2.0, same as all BOLTs (except the BOLT OTA, which lacks MoCA) and the TiVo Bridge MoCA adapter. The Mini VOX also has a Gigabit Ethernet NIC.

But the performance improvement you're experiencing is due to the bump in processor speed, RAM, etc. ... although, the MoCA 2.0 bump may be useful for your PLEX playback, especially if you have high bitrate content. (Assumes your main MoCA bridge is also standard MoCA 2.0, which would be the case if the BOLT is acting as your bridge.)


----------



## NIN7474 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm upgrading my Roamio to a Bolt Vox soon. I have a Mini from 2014 connected to it via wirelessly, not Moca(can't do Moca). Using Hydra on both and the tv the Mini is connected to is a 1080p plasma.
My question is, is it worth upgrading to the Mini Vox?
Tivo has them for $20 off with Code: MANIA20 for $160.
EDIT, it's actually $160 now at Best Buy so i wonder how much of a Deal this really is


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just picked up a Mini VOX from Best Buy about an hour ago. I ordered it online for store pickup at $159.99. Now, two hours later, the sale price is gone, it's back to the regular price of $179.98. I guess the sale just ended?

In any event, I'm replacing an older Mini that started resetting itself and occasionally displaying the GSOD. Even when it was working, the old Mini was slow with the Hydra interface. I'd say it's worth upgrading the Mini if you're also getting a Bolt.


----------



## NIN7474 (Mar 25, 2019)

MLM1 said:


> I just picked up a Mini VOX from Best Buy about an hour ago. I ordered it online for store pickup at $159.99. Now, two hours later, the sale price is gone, it's back to the regular price of $179.98. I guess the sale just ended?
> 
> In any event, I'm replacing an older Mini that started resetting itself and occasionally displaying the GSOD. Even when it was working, the old Mini was slow with the Hydra interface. I'd say it's worth upgrading the Mini if you're also getting a Bolt.


Wow. You got lucky.
Only reason i'm hesitating is because my Mini is working fine now(i probably jinxed it lol).


----------

